# Ibn Batuta Mall ( PHOTOS )



## 6900 (Jan 28, 2006)

[/color][/size]


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Wow, great photos. Kind of massive!!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah some nice ones 

thank god i have a huge screen and a rather fast connection 

btw anyone to move it to photo section.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I was there today.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

and? 

Did you enjoy it 
btw it must be fully open now...


----------



## Dubai Freak (Jul 26, 2004)

*Photo's 15/06/06*

Very impressed with the quality of the IBN Mall, couple of photo's taken 15/06/06


----------



## asb63 (Aug 2, 2005)

Dubai Freak said:


> Very impressed with the quality of the IBN Mall, ....


Yeah, but not the floor tiles


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ What are you talking about. :weird:

I think you are confusing it with Burjuman


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

@6900
Thanks for the huge pictures.

Some are abit fuzzy. I would have expectd more from a Fujifilm FinePix E900


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ It's very difficult to take crisp INDOOR pictures in artificially lit places. Belive me


----------



## asb63 (Aug 2, 2005)

AltinD said:


> ^^ What are you talking about. :weird:
> 
> I think you are confusing it with Burjuman


The floor tiles quality is very cheap compared to the rest of finishes.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ I tend to dissagree. 

The tiles are more then ok, and match EXACTLY the (traditional & thematic) design of the mall. The shiny and fancy floor tiles, like those of Mall Of The Emirates, would look TERRIBLE there.


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

shit my com have millions viruses and this photos r killing me when i scroll down and up like a dancer.. can u make next time in small size... $_$


----------

